# To Tip or Not to Tip



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm trying to get more into Crappie fishing this year and have seen some monster catches from many on this forum. I just have a fairly basic question on fishing jigs. Do you all tip your jigs with wax worms, crappie bites, or something else? Does this help or is it just a matter of finding them and what part of the water column they are hanging out in? Any general guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It can help out at times but finding Active Fish is the key


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Gulp minnows or maggots' the 1" minnows. I just turned my buddy onto them and he is killing them. Left me a voice mail saying I changed his life.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

personally... it does not matter. if the fish are on, they are on... if not, well, they are not.
i simply disagree with anyone that swears by a specific lure or technique during the spawn. that pretty much compares to walking into a bar full of drunk women and then bragging cuz ya got a phone number... lol.... the spawn is a time when anybody can try out a new lure and say its the best thing ever.
Not kidding... last spring i literally used a small piece of aluminum foil on a hook to catch crappie during the spawn.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

CFIden said:


> Gulp minnows or maggots' the 1" minnows. I just turned my buddy onto them and he is killing them. Left me a voice mail saying I changed his life.


those lil chartreuse 1 inch minnies produce for me


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I use crappie nibbles on my jigs all the time. I don’t leave home without them. I don’t care who disagrees. They’ll put more fish in the boat any time of year.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use crappie nibbles quite frequently when slow jigging or suspending a jig under a a float. When shooting docks, pontoons, & lifts I generally won't tip with anything. Picked up some Gulp minnows last fall & small tungsten jigs but haven't used either one yet. I agree with finding actively feeding fish which can be pretty tough at times. Seems like I work the hardest at determining the correct depth...particularly when bank fishing. Mike


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I also use the silver sparkle crappie nibbles with everything. I tried the white glow nibbles since they were cheaper, they just didnt produce bites. 7-8 bucks for for nibbles is crazy price for mini marshmellows soaked in something. Going to try the Crappie Magnet brand nibbles next.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Berkeley has some new flavored nibbles out now. They’re called panfish nibbles. I tried the brown ones and had good success on the bluegills I was fishing for. I have some called waxies that I’m going to try tomorrow. I bought these last winter to use icefishing but didn’t get good results then. Much better with warmer water now. A lot cheaper than 12 waxworms for two dollars at causeway baitshop. Almost twenty cents a waxworm is robbery.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I always have 1" gulp minnow on me anymore. Thanks ogf. And from ice out till the spawn I will dip pads and docks I'll always have nibbles or wax worms with me. 
I do think in tuff situations (5 out out of 7 days usually early spring at best.) They will pull more fish...
Nice steady weather come spawn time I only use jigs. And don't normally tip or use gulp as much. But will if a major weather event changes things...
The only thing I dislike about the nibbles and wax worms is I fish a lake loaded with gills. They can become a pain if strictly targeting crappie. But for the most part they are welcomed if the right size... 
I think a lot of times more then adding scent they work well at covering human scent.


----------

